
Interesting Lifehacks: Use a Wooden Spoon to Block Part of Your Screen - DyslexicAtheist
http://blog.valbonne-consulting.com/2016/06/23/interesting-lifehacks-use-a-wooden-spoon-to-block-part-of-your-screen/
======
415Kathleem
Ingenuous. Will undoubtedly save millions of lives.

